# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный православно-патриотический фестиваль «СЕРДЦЕ РОССИИ»

## busia

ждем

----------


## busia

Приглашаем принять участие в нашем фестивале, подробнее в положение:УТВЕРЖДАЮ:                                                                     
Глава сельского поселения                                                           
Березняковское                                                                          
Жульев В. В.___________                                  



ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

VI ОТКРЫТЫЙ ПРАВОСЛАВНЫЙ ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 

«СЕРДЦЕ РОССИИ»








Посвящён 65-й годовщине Победы
 в Великой Отечественной войне 
  и   памяти     Преподобного 
                                                                      Сергия Радонежского












16-18 июля 2010г.
Московская область
Сергиево-Посадский район
д. Березняки
МУК СДК «Юность»

I. 
УЧРЕДИТЕЛИ  VI ОТКРЫТОГО ПРАВОСЛАВНОГО          
ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ АВТОРСКОЙ ПЕСНИ
«СЕРДЦЕ РОССИИ»
1.Администрация сельского поселения Березняковское (д. Березняки)
2.Совет депутатов сельского поселения Березняковское
3.Администрация  ГУП ППЗ «СМЕНА» (д. Березняки) 
4. Муниципальное Учреждение Культуры  Сельский Дом Культуры «Юность»
 ( д. Березняки)
5. Управление спорта, культурной и молодежной политики Сергиево-Посадского муниципального района. 
Под патронатом Благочиния Сергиево-Посадского  церковного округа Московской области .
При поддержке: 
-Сергиево-Посадского отделения ВПП «Единая Россия»
- Московского областного региона Международной полицейской ассоциации
- Общественной организации инвалидов – участников боевых действий Московской области «Единство»
 II. 
ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ 
- Сохранение и развитие традиций российской песенной культуры
- Патриотическое, нравственное и эстетическое воспитание подрастающего поколения и молодёжи
- Выявление и поддержка начинающих молодых дарований, содействие их творческому росту
- Возвращение к духовным истокам Русской культуры 
- Пропаганда героической и воинской славы Отечества, воспитание уважения и памяти к его защитникам.
III.
ВРЕМЯ И МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
   Фестиваль проводится 16-18 июля 2010 года в МУК СДК «Юность» д. Березняки, Сергиево – Посадского р-на, Московской области
IV.
УСЛОВИЯ И ПОРЯДОК  ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ 

   Фестиваль проходит  в два тура и приурочен ко Дню памяти Преподобного Сергия Радонежского  и 65-й годовщине Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.
   Организацию, подготовку и проведение фестиваля осуществляет Организационный комитет фестиваля.
 К участию приглашаются авторы и исполнители произведений в жанре авторской  песни 
-солисты
-ансамбли малой формы
-вокальные ансамбли
-члены творческих поэтических объединений, клубов самодеятельной песни (желательно по благословению своих духовников или настоятелей прихода). 
Возраст участников не ограничен. 
В фестивале могут принимать участие профессиональные исполнители и ансамбли. 

Заявки принимаются по телефону 8-916-640-52-71; 8(254)6-63-49 (факс) или по адресу: Московская область, Сергиево-Посадский район, деревня Березняки, дом 110,  МУК СДК «Юность».
Участник фестиваля представляет 2-3 произведения, на любом носителе (с указанием номинации, в которой будет принимать участие).
По результатам просмотра определяются участники II тура.

Фестиваль проходит 16, 17, 18 июля  в  МУК СДК  «Юность» 
•	Фестивальная программа формируется на основании заявленных программ выступлений участников, представленных оргкомитету фестиваля в I отборочном туре. Тематика песен должна соответствовать концепции фестиваля. 
Лауреатами и дипломантами фестиваля являются участники, прошедшие окончательный отбор в своей номинации и утвержденные в качестве лауреатов и дипломантов решением  жюри фестиваля. Решение жюри является окончательным и изменениям не подлежит. 
Обладатели Гран -При и лауреаты I степени  предыдущего фестиваля приглашаются на фестиваль этого года только как гости.

•	Внимание! Фонограмма должна быть записана на отдельном мини- или  cd-диске c единственным треком  и указанием названия произведения, коллектива, города, а также продолжительностью звучания данного произведения.

 V.
  ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ   КАТЕГОРИИ

Детская - до 18-ти лет
Взрослая – с 18-ти лет
VI.
НОМИНАЦИИ  ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

1.	      Автор-исполнитель 
2.	      Исполнитель
3.       Ансамбль
4.       Поэзия
5.       Художественное  слово

VII.
ЖЮРИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

В состав жюри входят высокопрофессиональные работники в области  культуры, образования, поэты, музыканты, представители духовенства, российской армии.
Председатель Жюри – Обликин Игорь Федорович – Народный артист РФ, композитор, профессор, художественный руководитель ансамбля «Фенист Балалайка» Российского Государственного музыкального телерадиоцентра. 
Жюри оценивает участников фестивальной программы по следующим критериям:

VIII.
КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ:

1.	    Соответствие выбранного произведения тематике фестиваля
2.	    Оригинальность и новизна в подаче материала
3.	    Художественный уровень 
4.	    Исполнительское мастерство
5.	    Костюм
6.	    Качественный уровень музыкального сопровождения, фонограмм
7.	    Художественно-выразительная декламация (для оценки 4 и 5 номинаций)


IX.
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ:

1. Все участники фестиваля получают дипломы за участие.
2. Победители в каждой  номинации  награждаются дипломами I, II, III степени  и ценными подарками.
3. Специальные призы  присуждаются за исполнение:   
- Исполнение произведений  посвященных теме  «Молодёжь, патриотизм и вера».
- памяти Преподобного Сергия Радонежского.
- лучшее исполнение песен отца Алексея Грачева и архидиакона Романа Тамберга.
4. Учреждается приз зрительских симпатий, призы общественных организаций, отдельных спонсоров,  приз «Надежда».
5.  Гран -При  фестиваля вручается по общему голосованию жюри  отдельному исполнителю или коллективу за выполнение всех  критерий оценки.

X.
ПРОГРАММА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

16 июля 2010г.:
10-00  до 14-00 -  Заезд участников, регистрация, размещение   иногородних участников фестиваля. Отправление автобуса с ж/д вокзала  в 10-00 и 13-00ч. (сбор участников у памятника Савве Мамонтову)
12-00 -   Начало прослушивания участников 
13-00 до 14-00  - Обед участников фестиваля,  прибывших из других городов.
17-00 – Круглые столы, мастер - классы

17 июля 2010г.:
8-30  до 9-00 - Завтрак
12-30 -  обед 
15-00 – Гала-концерт

18 июля 2010г.:
8-30 до 9-00 -  Завтрак.
11-00 – Благотворительные концерты  участников фестиваля 
15-00 -  Экскурсии участников фестиваля

XI.
ОРГКОМИТЕТ  ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

Клейцова Людмила Михайловна – председатель оргкомитета,  первый заместитель Главы Администрации сельского поселения Березняковское.

      Сопредседатели:

        Горячева Татьяна Петровна -   директор МУК СДК «Юность», заслуженный работник Культуры Московской  области

          Члены оргкомитета:   
        Дядьков О.Н. – начальник управления спорта, культурной и молодежной 
Политики

  Протоиерей Виктор Клиндухов -  настоятель храма Святителя Николая  в с.     Дерюзино

Гаврилов Олег Анатольевич – генеральный директор общественной рганизации инвалидов – участников боевых действий Московской области «Единство»

Исангулов Рашид Гоблатович – зам. директора МУК СДК «Юность»


Соломенников Сергей Валерьевич – художественный руководитель МУК СДК «Юность»

Булычева Наталья Анатольевна – заведующая культурно-массовым отделом МУК СДК «Юность», председатель Комиссии по вопросам культуры Совета депутатов сельского поселения Березняковское

Рустамова Лидия Николаевна – заведующая детским отделом МУК СДК «Юность»

          Миронова Виктория Витальевна- зам. директора по АХЧ МУК   СДК «Юность»
XII.
ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ:

Транспортные расходы, питание и проживание участников – за счет средств направляющей стороны.
Взносы за участие в фестивале:
-Отдельный исполнитель - 300рублей
-Ансамбль до 6 человек - 500рублей
-Ансамбль более 6 человек - 1000рублей
- Участие семейных ансамблей - бесплатно


XIII.
ИНФОРМАЦИОННАЯ ПОДДЕРЖКА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

•	ТРК «Радонежье»
•	ТК  «Тонус»
•	Газета «Вперед»
•	Газета «Все для вас»
•	Газета «Зеркало»
•	Газета «Сергиевские Ведомости»
•	Журнал «Клуб»
•	Журнал «Работа и жизнь в Сергиевом Посаде»
•	Газета «Сельские вести» (Вестник муниципального образования сельское поселение Березняковское)

XIV.
ПРОЕЗД ДО МЕСТА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

   Маршрут до места проведения фестиваля
1.  ст.м. Комсомольская. Ярославский вокзал. Электричка до Сергиева Посада, далее автобус  №120, №28   до п. Березняки. ДК «Юность»
         2.  ст.м. ВДНХ автобус №388 до Сергиева Посада. Автобус №120,№ 28 
          до д  . Березняки.   ДК «Юность»

XV.
ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ:

По телефонам в МУК СДК «Юность»   8-496-54-61-99
                                                              8-496-54-63-49
                                                              8-916-640-52-71

httk: www.Dk-yunost.ru
e-mail:dk.yunost@gmail.com


Форма заявки  для участия  в VI Открытом  Православном Патриотическом фестивале авторской песни «Сердце России» 
16-18 июля 2010 года.



1. Ф.И.О. участника(ов) , название кол-ва, ________________________
    дата основания кол-ва________________________________________
2. Возраст участников __________________________________________
3. Количество участников _______________________________________
4. Пол участника (ков) ; муж. _____________жен. ___________________
5. Адрес участника (юридический адрес участника) _________________
__________________________________________________________________ 
6. Ф.И.О. руководителя__________________________________________
     Адрес ______________________________________________________
7. Номинация, жанр ____________________________________________
8. В каких конкурсах принимали участие_______________________________________________________
9. Контактный телефон, электронная почта ________________________


10. Название произведения (автор музыки и текстов)_______________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________

11. Необходимое техническое         обеспечение___________________________________________________
12. Укажите кол-во мест, а так же Ф.И.О. лиц, которым требуется предоставление гостиницы во время фестиваля, даты прибытия и убытия участника (ов) __________________________________________________





Оргкомитет фестиваля: Моск. обл., Сергиево-Посадский р-он,
                                    д. Березняки  д.110,  тел/факс 8- (496)-546-6349 8-916-640-52-71;  
e-mail: sdk.yunost@gmail.com;  http: www.dk-yunost.ru 

	Присланные информационные документы, видеоматериалы для конкурса, не возвращаются.

----------


## tolyanich

> международный право*с*лавно*-*патриотический фестиваль "Сердце России"


 Попросите   модератора исправить название.   :Oj: PS: Побольше  бы  таких  фестивалей, актуально в наше время :Ok:  :flower:

----------

